# How do you handle ahem .... OWNER UPDATES?



## Fredflintstone (Jul 31, 2018)

Sigh...I just cleared customs, stood in line to get my rental car, drove to the timeshare I booked. I am tired and cranky. All I want to do is check in and chill.

But...wait a minute. The front desk says I got to talk to the dude at “Owner Update” so I can be updated in “what’s going on.”  Yup, he’s the guy with my parking pass... Darn.

Once I expose this update as a sales presentation with this dude, He switches gears and promises me cash, food and activity vouchers to attend. After the 15 Th NO, and now my voice is raised, he cuts me loose.

Ahhhh...Freedom....what’s this??  Who is calling me?  They are leaving me a message?  Ok, I’ll check. Now some other dude is telling me I’m booked tomorrow for breakfast and an Owners Update. Well, I ain’t attending thank you very much!

The next morning, there is a knock in the door. Just ignore and move on.

Am I handling these dudes right?  Do you have any strategies on how to blow these sales people off and get on with your well deserved vaca??  Maybe, you have a funny comeback I can try!







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 31, 2018)

If you have said no, then there is really not a follow up.  Just don't go.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 31, 2018)

Tell them No, and to stop wasting your time.  And then don't answer the phone.

Dave


----------



## Fredflintstone (Jul 31, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Tell them No, and to stop wasting your time.  And then don't answer the phone.
> 
> Dave



Yes, no is easy.  I remember years ago I was having a cold beer in Vegas with a fellow who was staying in the same timeshare. This was his suggestion.

He said he would have timeshares for sale on eBay.com open on his iphone. He would proceed to show the Owners Update dude places where he can buy a timeshare for a few dollars. He also showed the dude bargain timeshares on TUG. He said they left him alone after that.

He he he....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panina (Jul 31, 2018)

Fredflintstone said:


> Yes, no is easy.  I remember years ago I was having a cold beer in Vegas with a fellow who was staying in the same timeshare. This was his suggestion.
> 
> He said he would have timeshares for sale on eBay.com open on his iphone. He would proceed to show the Owners Update dude places where he can buy a timeshare for a few dollars. He also showed the dude bargain timeshares on TUG. He said they left him alone after that.
> 
> ...


You need a tug tee shirt and don’t answer your phone.  Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Jul 31, 2018)

Panina said:


> You need a tug tee shirt and don’t answer your phone.  Enjoy your vacation.
> View attachment 7627



Perfect! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heathpack (Aug 1, 2018)

I just never go get the parking pass, I figure I’ll argue with them if they try to charge me for parking.  So far, no ts has ever bothered me about a parking-pass-less car.  Well, I do accept the parking pass at Villas at Grand Californian at DL.  They’d charge me for sure, but they just give me a pass without trying to sell me a TS, so that’s cool.

If I’m interested in attending an update, I avail myself of the opportunity.  Otherwise I say no and ignore all other follow up requests, unplug the phone, don’t answer the door, etc.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 1, 2018)

Not all, but at most resorts the parking pass is just a scam. At Smuggs, Wyndham holds the keys hostage and I just tell the front desk my voice is about to go over 100 decibels if they don't give me my keys right here and now. I take my phone out and say here I go on social media. Usually this is where they say ok and go and get the keys for me.

If somehow I would ever end up at that sales desk (not at all likely), I would cut it short and turn it around and offer the guy/gal my own deal: Give me $35,000 cash and I will give you my 2 weeks here and never come back again. That's my offer. Take it or leave it.

It is really a shame that people have to go through this crap every time they check in.

Oh- and I also have that T Shirt in Panina's post. LOL!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 1, 2018)

I am on the "DO NO TOUR" list on the Wyndham computer ... I don't get hassle anymore. Nor do I get the $100+ 'gift' anymore.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 1, 2018)

vacationhopeful said:


> I am on the "DO NO TOUR" list on the Wyndham computer ... I don't get hassle anymore. Nor do I get the $100+ 'gift' anymore.



I'm supposed to be on that list-I have called the resort and requested it several times - even have email confirmations-but somehow at check in I suddenly am not. SMH...


----------



## theo (Aug 1, 2018)

Fredflintstone said:


> He said he would have timeshares for sale on eBay.com open on his iphone. He would proceed to show the Owners Update dude places where he can buy a timeshare for a few dollars. He also showed the dude bargain timeshares on TUG. He said they left him alone after that.



Why bother interacting with those sales weasels at all?  *Any* presentation time is just wasted time, in my opinion.

Why not just say at check-in "I am not attending any updates or presentations while here. Keep your gifts and coupons and tickets and let me enjoy my vacation. Do not call me and do not waste my time --- or yours. Have a nice day."

The End.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 1, 2018)

Mary Ann ... your profile has to be very negative. YES ... Wyndham maintains a DETAIL history profile of your Owner's Updates .. with offers, attendance and payouts. Just sit and chat up EVERYONE who is waiting with you. In a GROUP presentation ASK very specilic questions about WHY anyone would PAY $25,000 when you can buy the same number of points on eBay for under $10 ... while WAVING the eBay printed off ad. And then the listing of TUG ads, etc. YOU want maximum exposure to all their 'MARKS' and your wish will be granted. NO MORE UPDATES!

If you want to kill off the next day's attendance for sales .. wait til the trolls are gone and go sit out my the pool or TIKI bar with your Timeshare Users Group logo stuff. TUG means NOTHING to most people BUT the Timeshare word will catch more people's eyes. 

I had CUTE business cards printed up ... with a great picture of BEACH, Ocean and Ft Lauderdale skyline ... nothing Wyndham on them (they have too many lawyers and too many kool-aid drinkers). Allows me to quickly give out my info .. not just for business, but to a buddy or two also).


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 1, 2018)

Once we told the Front Desk that if we were contacted by the Sales Staff even 1 time during our stay we would give the Resort all zeros in the post stay survey. They took care if the matter.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 1, 2018)

I was half tempted one time, after a particularly frustrating interaction at the parking pass desk, to print up a bunch of business cards that simply read something like, “$1 timeshares are real. Check eBay” or “don’t buy at the resorts without doing your research! Timesharing is not for everyone!”  And just putting them in random places around the resort. If I did actually do something like that, I would stop short of calling Wyndham a scam, because I don’t think they are and I do actually like the product, but people really should do their homework before getting caught up in the hype. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (Aug 1, 2018)

Unplug the phones. Enjoy your vacation. Now I tell them no I’m trying to enjoy what I have already. They shrug and give me parking passes. I also have Tug shirts. 
Silentg


----------



## richontug (Aug 1, 2018)

tell them you are travelling with you girl/boy friend and your spouse will not agree to anything!


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 1, 2018)

I gave up on them long ago, even when the 'gifts' are tempting.  Last exchange, we had hardly put our bags down when the condo phone rang inviting us to a cocktail to get to know the resort...I know what those gatherings are all about!


----------



## Kozman (Aug 2, 2018)

Ironwood said:


> I gave up on them long ago, even when the 'gifts' are tempting.  Last exchange, we had hardly put our bags down when the condo phone rang inviting us to a cocktail to get to know the resort...I know what those gatherings are all about!




I once had someone show up at my room while I was still unloading my luggage from the car. Phone is always off and the door is always locked.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 2, 2018)

theo said:


> *Any* presentation time is just wasted time, in my opinion.



Because, over 20 years, I have profited more than $10k. The answer to anything they say is simply no. No big deal, no stress. Making $300 for 90 minutes is a pretty good hourly rate. I understand many people can't stand saying no, we have no problem at all using the word. But I am not going to forgo free (90 minutes only) money. It's not a big deal to find 90 minutes of time for us.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 2, 2018)

vacationhopeful said:


> Mary Ann ... your profile has to be very negative. YES ... Wyndham maintains a DETAIL history profile of your Owner's Updates .. with offers, attendance and payouts. Just sit and chat up EVERYONE who is waiting with you. In a GROUP presentation ASK very specilic questions about WHY anyone would PAY $25,000 when you can buy the same number of points on eBay for under $10 ... while WAVING the eBay printed off ad. And then the listing of TUG ads, etc. YOU want maximum exposure to all their 'MARKS' and your wish will be granted. NO MORE UPDATES!
> 
> If you want to kill off the next day's attendance for sales .. wait til the trolls are gone and go sit out my the pool or TIKI bar with your Timeshare Users Group logo stuff. TUG means NOTHING to most people BUT the Timeshare word will catch more people's eyes.
> 
> I had CUTE business cards printed up ... with a great picture of BEACH, Ocean and Ft Lauderdale skyline ... nothing Wyndham on them (they have too many lawyers and too many kool-aid drinkers). Allows me to quickly give out my info .. not just for business, but to a buddy or two also).



I am not a Wyndham owner and they don't like it if that is what you mean by a negative profile.

What I just did yesterday was spontaneously attend a wine and cheese social (which unfortunately now takes the place of the informative owners meetings we always had at Smuggs), where they give everyone a tour of a Presidential unit. No sales pressure whatsoever. Then I started chatting with all their targets about resale and freebie timeshares. LOL! I even asked for a second glass of wine which was like heresy! The look on the reps' face was priceless! Ha! Ha!


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 2, 2018)

There are places where I gladly sign up because the discussion is low key, and I get nice free stuff.  There are other places I will not even consider taking the update because the sales staff is rude and obnoxious.  Your original post reminded me of our last 2 trips to Bonnet Creek - after waiting in a ridiculous line to check in, they told me I had to go see Guido at the Update counter to get my parking pass.  I'll never go there again!


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 2, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Once we told the Front Desk that if we were contacted by the Sales Staff even 1 time during our stay we would give the Resort all zeros in the post stay survey. They took care if the matter.



Or Trip Advisor! They hate that! LOL!


----------



## silentg (Aug 2, 2018)

Sea Six said:


> There are places where I gladly sign up because the discussion is low key, and I get nice free stuff.  There are other places I will not even consider taking the update because the sales staff is rude and obnoxious.  Your original post reminded me of our last 2 trips to Bonnet Creek - after waiting in a ridiculous line to check in, they told me I had to go see Guido at the Update counter to get my parking pass.  I'll never go there again!


Yes, but did you like Bonnet Creek? Don’t let the check in deter you from enjoying resorts. Unplug the phone tell them NO and be firm. 
Silentg


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 3, 2018)

silentg said:


> Yes, but did you like Bonnet Creek? Don’t let the check in deter you from enjoying resorts. Unplug the phone tell them NO and be firm.
> Silentg


NO.  I hated Bonnet Creek.  Check-in was the worst EVER.  OK, so we get there at 2:30 and check-in is 4:00.  Some places will take your number and call you when your room is ready.  Not BC - they rudely tell me to come back at 4:00, when there is a huge line.  When I finally get to the counter, my room isn't ready.  NOW they take my number.  When we didn't get a call by 5:30, we went back to the desk - oh, sorry - your room IS ready.  When we get to the room, there is no parking except for a big garage.  Long walk from there. with our bags.  Then the room is in a corridor with rooms on both sides.  What resort has this?  The corridor was always noisy with kids running around and screaming.  Most resorts have an open walkway with rooms on one side.  Not this place.  And our room faced the parking lot, not the pool area. I could go on, but there was almost nothing I liked about Bonnet Creek.


----------



## WBP (Aug 4, 2018)

In my opinion, this is a case where consumers must flex their muscles against those unscrupulous timeshare companies, who solicit you to attend a sales presentation, under the pretense that it is an Owner Update, and not a sales presentation (or an "event" in which the primary purpose is attempting to sell you a timeshare product (e.g. additional points, additional weeks)), when, in fact, what you are attending is a sales presentation (being called an Owner Update).

Here is my analysis of these Owner Updates (that have a primary sales agenda), and what consumers should do, to attempt to gain control of the asylum from the inmates:

(1) Say NO. Say no once. If you continue to be badgered, walk away, hang up, or call the police, if you believe that you are being harassed. You have likely gone on vacation, to vacation, not be badgered or harassed;

(2) In many cases that I know of, a sales presentation is falsely identified as an Owner Update, and is performed by a sales representative (who may be a licensed real estate or timeshare sales person); in those cases, this may be an act of deception, and a deceptive business practice, for which the marketing person/people, sales person/people, and the company's that they represent must be held accountable*;

(3) It is unlikely that the marketing person who attempts to enroll you in an Owner Update (that is really a sales presentation, being referred to by another name) is licensed by a State Real Estate Agency, but the company that they work for, and that engages in deceptive business practices, may be held accountable for their actions, in many governmental jurisdictions, by the government. You may be in a state or governmental jurisdiction where timeshare salespeople are licensed by a State Real Estate Agency; if a timeshare salesperson is deceptive, report their actions/behaviors, and that of their employer and Managing Broker to the State Real Estate Agency (and Attorney General, and Office of Business Affairs);

(4) If you believe you are a victim of deceptive business practices by the timeshare company, report that company to the Attorney General's Office, and the Office of Business Affairs, if you are in a US State or jurisdiction. Recognize that the person who attempts to "hook you," may be an employee of a third-party (marketing) company, in which case that company, and the company that they work for, may be on the hook;

(5) Recognize that the only way that we consumers can gain control of the asylum from the (timeshare company inmates, and their trade association (and their alleged Code of Ethics)), is to be pro-active, and to take the steps outlined above. Simply complaining on social media DOES NOT cut the mustard, you must, at least, make the effort of reporting the deceptive business practices to the applicable state regulatory agencies. If you are in a state, and you are of an age that you are considered a senior, it is quite possible that the company is preying on you, based on your age, and you should, in addition to the above, report your experience to the state Office of Elder Affairs. AARP has a keen interest in fraud; you should report your experience to AARP, here: https://www.aarp.org/aarp-foundation/our-work/income/elderwatch/report-fraud/

(6) Whatever you do, give very serious consideration to NOT contributing any money to the ARDA-ROC with your maintenance fee, when you are asked to make a (not commonly disclosed as voluntary), voluntary contribution to the ARDA-ROC. Numerous parties suggest that ARDA is aware of unscrupulous behaviors by some of their member timeshare companies, behaviors that are not consistent with ARDA's Code of Ethics, and that ARDA allegedly takes no actions against these companies;

(7) In my opinion, the consummate Consumer Advocate, who has come closest to attempting to gain some control and consumer advocacy with the unscrupulous timeshare companies, is Irene Parker, of the Diamond Resorts Owners Advocacy Group, on Facebook. This is a Closed Group. You should contact the group regarding membership, and follow their brilliant strategies to combat unscrupulous timeshare companies. Also, Google: Irene Parker, timeshare, for additional information, and guidance, and read her writings;

(8) Whatever you do, do not relent.

* In some states, the timeshare developer's marketing activities may be regulated by, and/or subject to the oversight of the State Real Estate Agency, Attorney General's Office, and Office of Business Affairs. Hence, if you believe the developer's marketing activities may have been outside of regulations that are in place to protect consumers, put your concern(s) with the timeshare developer, in writing, and forward them to all three state agencies.

*Subscribe to Receive Ralph Nader's Weekly Columns and Alerts:*
*https://nader.org/*


----------



## LannyPC (Aug 4, 2018)

I'll agree with most of what you are saying, WSJ.  But with regards to reporting the unscrupulous methods, as much as I would like to see these reported, the big problem comes with *proving* the claims.  Many who are victims of these sales tactics can report the sales people and their tactics, but many victims don't have any hard evidence.  It often will come down to a matter of He said, She said.

As we know, many who do go into these sales presentations are very unsuspecting so they have no idea what they are in for, let alone coming equipped with something to record as evidence.  For instance, I could make the claim and report that the sales presentation lasted well over the 90 minutes.  How could I prove that if I were a "newbie"?

Don't get me wrong, I would like to see some changes and corrections to these sales methods, but these companies and sales people know what they can and cannot get away with.  So I am not holding my breath waiting for these changes.


----------



## Iggyearl (Aug 4, 2018)

WJS said:


> (7) In my opinion, the consummate Consumer Advocate, who has come closest to attempting to gain some control and consumer advocacy with the unscrupulous timeshare companies, is Irene Parker, of the Diamond Resorts Owners Advocacy Group, on Facebook. This is a Closed Group. You should contact the group regarding membership, and follow their brilliant strategies to combat unscrupulous timeshare companies. Also, Google: Irene Parker, timeshare, for additional information, and guidance, and read her writings;



Ditto on Irene.  She has been dogged in her pursuit of unethical operators and salesmen.  She IS a timeshare owner with Diamond, so she is not some crazy consumer advocate who is just railing against the industry.  She knows "how it works."  Irene also contributes article to www.insidetimeshare.com on Tuesdays and Fridays.  She has no agenda other than to make a broken model fixed again.  I don't know if that is possible, but she is trying.  Unless someone can do a good undercover expose' of the sales process, the "verbal representation" clause will win every time.


----------



## Larry M (Aug 4, 2018)

Fredflintstone said:


> Yes, no is easy.  I remember years ago I was having a cold beer in Vegas with a fellow who was staying in the same timeshare. This was his suggestion.
> 
> He said he would have timeshares for sale on eBay.com open on his iphone. He would proceed to show the Owners Update dude places where he can buy a timeshare for a few dollars. He also showed the dude bargain timeshares on TUG. He said they left him alone after that.
> 
> ...


I always carried in a few printouts. Laid them on the table after about ten minutes.


----------



## Panina (Aug 4, 2018)

Larry M said:


> I always carried in a few printouts. Laid them on the table after about ten minutes.


And innocently say “what am I missing?”.  On second thought maybe say nothing, their lips will start moving.


----------



## WBP (Aug 4, 2018)

LannyPC said:


> I'll agree with most of what you are saying, WSJ.  But with regards to reporting the unscrupulous methods, as much as I would like to see these reported, the big problem comes with *proving* the claims.  Many who are victims of these sales tactics can report the sales people and their tactics, but many victims don't have any hard evidence.  It often will come down to a matter of He said, She said.
> 
> As we know, many who do go into these sales presentations are very unsuspecting so they have no idea what they are in for, let alone coming equipped with something to record as evidence.  For instance, I could make the claim and report that the sales presentation lasted well over the 90 minutes.  How could I prove that if I were a "newbie"?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I would like to see some changes and corrections to these sales methods, but these companies and sales people know what they can and cannot get away with.  So I am not holding my breath waiting for these changes.



I think you raise a valid point with regard to hard evidence. However, I believe there is a power in numbers, and if a state regulatory agency (acts responsibly, and) sees a pattern involving a particular developer, or salesperson, they may take action, or have an obligation to take action. If you have not had a chance to read a "present tense" Public Offering Statement of a timeshare developer's timeshare/sales and marketing plan (filed with certain states), I suggest you consider reading one of them. When last I read a Public Offering Statement for a timeshare offering, I found numerous violations of the plan, by that timeshare developer. I remember reading a "New York State" Public Offering Statement, and thinking, that was a state with consumer protection.

*Subscribe to Receive Ralph Nader's Weekly Columns and Alerts:*
*https://nader.org/*


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 4, 2018)

This thread is making me think about taking my Go Pro camera with me to my next resort check in process.  (And keeping said camera in plain view....)


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 4, 2018)

WJS said:


> In my opinion, this is a case where consumers must flex their muscles against those unscrupulous timeshare companies, who solicit you to attend a sales presentation, under the pretense that it is an Owner Update, and not a sales presentation (or an "event" in which the primary purpose is attempting to sell you a timeshare product (e.g. additional points, additional weeks)), when, in fact, what you are attending is a sales presentation (being called an Owner Update).
> 
> Here is my analysis of these Owner Updates (that have a primary sales agenda), and what consumers should do, to attempt to gain control of the asylum from the inmates:
> 
> ...




Excellent post!


----------



## lilliand (Aug 4, 2018)

We have gone to many timeshare presentations.  If we have the time we go if we are on a Getaway or Exchange and if the gift is a good one.  It is kinda informative to learn about the different companies and what their programs are.  If you tell them you are a member of TUG and know you can get many TS on eBay for $1 they usually let you go quickly.  Bring printouts of units for resale or show them on a phone app.  Or tell them you are filing for bankruptcy.  My husband likes to tell the joke that he once told the sales guy he had just got out of prison and they let us go pretty quickly!  That wasn't the whole truth (he was an employee at a prison) but neither is everything that comes out a salesperson's mouth.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Aug 4, 2018)

A friend of mine just told me a story of him being offered 100 bux to attend a major timeshare developer Owners Update for 90 minutes of his time.

So, he brought his Go pro. Once introduced with his ahem Educational Consultant (yes, that’s what he called himself) he proceeded to return the favour by giving them an () Education.

He held up his go pro, told the guy he was filming timeshare tricks and scams for a million plus subscriber YouTube channel and started asking questions like why does he call himself an Education Consultant? Very quickly, this consultant left and someone identified himself as a team leader asking my friend to leave. My friend said he would once he gets his 100 bux. If they wAnt, he can wait the 90 minutes and just film other sales people at work around him. He promptly got paid and showed the door out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WBP (Aug 4, 2018)

Fredflintstone said:


> A friend of mine just told me a story of him being offered 100 bux to attend a major timeshare developer Owners Update for 90 minutes of his time.
> 
> So, he brought his Go pro. Once introduced with his ahem Educational Consultant (yes, that’s what he called himself) he proceeded to return the favour by giving them an () Education.
> 
> ...



FABULOUS!

There's a place in hell for these critters.

A wonderful example of consumers flexing their muscles, and sending a strong message to the inmates at the asylum.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 5, 2018)

For the most part, we’ve avoided owner updates for the last several years. However, because we sometimes travel with friends and those friends literally “light up”at the prospect of being paid $100 for 120 minutes of their vacation time (seems to me newbies get an extra 30 minutes of information on exchanging), we make it a group thing and go along with them. It’s one way for the group to go out for a nice meal (sometimes two) or enjoy another activity we didn’t include in the budget.
For the most part we haven’t had a lot of issues lately. The few we’ve gone on were extended in time only because I engaged the salesman in discussion. I won’t say they’ve been 100% truthful but I’ve also come to the realization that most of these sale persons either don’t own what they’re selling or, only own a cheap week so they can say they own the product as validation they believe in it. I find it entertaining when we reach the point they’re asking ME questions about exchanging.  . More than once I’ve excused myself, only to have my wife tell me the salesman said, “He knows to much” in my absence (once we’ve left the presentation of course).

When we want to be left alone we simply do our best to avoid them. We never answer the resorts land lines. When we pick up our “parking pass” we politely decline as many times as necessary. We haven’t had anyone follow us to out unit since 2000 when we made the mistake of exchanging into one of the many Orlando Westgate Resorts.

I have been insulted by Westgate sales people, Bluegreen sales people and even one Hilton sales person, but those where many years ago. Now we stick mostly with the owner updates in the resort groupings we own. That’s pretty much down to Marriott and Grand Vacations in Breckenridge. After our last update with Hilton, where the salesperson ventured upon insult, I promised Hilton I’d never attend another of their sales presentations again. So far I’ve been able to make good on that promise.


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 5, 2018)

We're at Massanutten, where the parking pass lady tried to convince me it wasn't a sales presentation.  When I asked what the object of the time spent would be...what did they hope to gain from it....she turned red, handed me my pass, and ripped up the "entry into the prize raffle" in front of my nose.  Whatever.  They've called once (we've left the phone plugged in, because one of our cell phones doesn't have service, and I've left the number to the condo as an emergency contact for my 21 yr old, who stayed home this trip.)  I said hello, informed the person on the other end that I was on vacation and any further calls would be a waste of their time, and hung up.  This is one of the only places I've ever been that pushed that hard.  We tend toward older New England resorts...not places that are still in development.


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 5, 2018)

Update:  Dennis just got off the phone with a timeshare salesman.  This morning's offer has gone up $100....we're up to $200 Resort Dollars.    Wonder what it will be tomorrow?  (STILL NOT GOING....)


----------



## Cozumel Duo (Aug 6, 2018)

WJS said:


> (8) Whatever you do, do not relent.



For your whole post, actually.


----------



## silentg (Aug 6, 2018)

I just want to go to the resort and enjoy my vacation.After all that is what they are selling, I already have it, so leave me be!
Silentg


----------



## fernow (Aug 6, 2018)

Tugger's in the Hilton forum have heard this before but I have a very different take on the "sales weasels".

Politely say no.  Ask them how they are today.  Be courteous.  IF they don't sell, there is no second market.  IF they don't sell, there is no resort for you to go to.  IF they stop selling, your TS is worthless because it will close down.  Timeshare resorts would not exist at resale prices.  Timeshares are a very weird market.

Yes, their techniques are not what they should be.  But the techniques work, so they keep using them.

Some of you/us may be in an industry where not everyone likes what you/we do or thinks our techniques are the best.  Attorney?  Banker?  Insurance salesman?  Plumber?  DMV or almost any other Govt worker for that matter?  The list could go on.  Good bad or ugly, they are someone's kid trying to put bread on the table.  Not one of them is rich.

You are smart enough to say no to the sales pitch but please don't discourage them from selling.

Doesn't cost you a thing to be courteous.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 6, 2018)

I was asked to never again attend the UVC owner update because I was selling resale contracts but they keep inviting me back. I finally went to one in Loreto and the UVC rep was a pretty good guy. They offered me an extra night in my 1 bedroom unit and the gold card. It was very interesting to see how much people will spend to stay at a resort. This made me realize I need to charge more when I rent mine out. 

We were staying at the Arco and recieved an invite to PBSB. After the presentation I was asked to never attend a PBSB presentation again. They gave us $500 and brunch. I actually signed a piece of paper saying I was bared from attending. The salesman told me I would never be able to get into the Monte Cristo with what I owned. Oddly, I did get upgraded into the Monte Cristo latter that week and waved at the rude sales guy as he drove to the show model with another couple.   

We rarely go to presentations anymore but when we do we are willing to listen and be cool attendees. No mater how cool you are, there is a chance every now and then of having to sit across from a pretentious not so cool troll that won't take no as an answer. This is when you actually get up and start complaining until they let you go.       

Bill


----------



## WBP (Aug 6, 2018)

fernow said:


> Tugger's in the Hilton forum have heard this before but I have a very different take on the "sales weasels".
> 
> Politely say no.  Ask them how they are today.  Be courteous.  IF they don't sell, there is no second market.  IF they don't sell, there is no resort for you to go to.  IF they stop selling, your TS is worthless because it will close down.  Timeshare resorts would not exist at resale prices.  Timeshares are a very weird market.
> 
> ...



In my opinion, if the developer has a product that is worthy of purchase, an ethical and forthright sales and marketing process, ethical and forthright sales and marketing personnel, customers will purchase their product (we have, from a few timeshare developers who meet these criteria (some, if not all of the time)). Conversely, in my opinion, if the developer engages in deception, guerrilla warfare, or fraud, I say, don't reward bad businesses or their bad employees with your time or money; if they are deceptive, report these unethical (and, perhaps, illegal) behaviors to the state regulatory agencies that have purview over timeshare sales and marketing (e.g. State Real Estate Agency, Attorney General, and Office of Business Affairs) in the state in which the sales or marketing people are operating. In New York State, for example, there are very clear regulatory requirements and consumer protection laws for consumers who are New York State Residents, and who are marketed to, or sold a timeshare product, in New York State, OR many other locations (e.g. a USA timeshare company that is conducting business on a Caribbean island, and who markets or sells a timeshare product to a New York State Resident).

While there are lots of horror stories, and bellyaching on social media, I'd speculate that far less than 5% of the consumers who are victims of deceptive business practices and/or fraud by timeshare developers, report their experience to the state regulatory agencies that have (regulatory) responsibility for timeshare sales and marketing. In my experience, the only viable Action Plan to combat bad timeshare developers, and to INFLUENCE REFORM, consumer rights, protections, and advocacy, is that put forward by Irene Parker, and co-leaders of the Diamond Resorts Owners Advocacy Group, on Facebook (reporting bad business practices of timeshare developers to a variety of State and Federal agencies, is an integral part of the Diamond Resorts Owners Advocacy Group's (very effective) strategy).


----------



## SandyO (Aug 7, 2018)

I was given a new twist on the "owners' update". For attending one in St. Louis, Diamond Resorts gave us a free 3-day, 2 night trip to one of several locations. We chose Branson since it's close enough to home to drive. When I booked I asked if I could have a two bedroom and bring another couple along. They told me the free stay was in a studio room, much like a hotel room. But the woman I talked to was friendly and did give me a free upgrade to a two bedroom, two bath lock-out.  And...(this is the update hook) she said we could have an extra day and night if we would listen to the two hour presentation. OK...two hours is acceptable as a trade off for the upgrade and extra night so we'll do it; the stay is in September.  We'll say 'no' as we are going to relinquish our unit back to Diamond via their transitions program later this year before the next maintenance comes due.  Had to take advantage of this "free" trip first LOL!


----------



## Goaltender (Aug 7, 2018)

Panina said:


> You need a tug tee shirt and don’t answer your phone.  Enjoy your vacation.
> View attachment 7627


Where do I get a shirt?


----------



## Panina (Aug 7, 2018)

Goaltender said:


> Where do I get a shirt?


https://teespring.com/en/timeshare-users-group-1-times?pr=FREESHIP


----------



## Goaltender (Aug 7, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 7, 2018)

I find it amazing that in this Internet age with immediate information, that people still haven't gotten the memo.


----------



## bluehende (Aug 8, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I find it amazing that in this Internet age with immediate information, that people still haven't gotten the memo.



I second this.  People who will not go to a restaurant without checking yelp will commit 10's of thousands of dollars without a quick google search.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 8, 2018)

The front desk advised us that the "welcome team" (with parking passes and wi-fi passwords) was holding a "special" social in the next room.

We ate their crackers+cheese... drank their wine... made chit-chat...
took the pass+password...  and declined the $100 offer for an "update."

Me: "Nothing you offer us will make that happen."
They: "Okay then."
.


----------



## Tobeysgrandma (Aug 9, 2018)

Fredflintstone said:


> Sigh...I just cleared customs, stood in line to get my rental car, drove to the timeshare I booked. I am tired and cranky. All I want to do is check in and chill.
> 
> But...wait a minute. The front desk says I got to talk to the dude at “Owner Update” so I can be updated in “what’s going on.”  Yup, he’s the guy with my parking pass... Darn.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tobeysgrandma (Aug 9, 2018)

When they mention this, I say "Great! I've been looking to buy another one but I just went bankrupt because of a nasty divorce. Do you think that might present a problem?" I never hear back from them...not even a phone call!


----------



## cawilson99 (Aug 14, 2018)

Panina said:


> You need a tug tee shirt and don’t answer your phone.  Enjoy your vacation.
> View attachment 7627


Where can I buy one of those t-shirts?  I searched the TUG site, Amazon and eBay, with no luck.


----------



## Panina (Aug 14, 2018)

cawilson99 said:


> Where can I buy one of those t-shirts?  I searched the TUG site, Amazon and eBay, with no luck.


https://teespring.com/en/timeshare-users-group-1-times?pr=FREESHIP


----------



## Glynda (Aug 15, 2018)

I'd like one of the t-shirts if it wasn't a white one. Maybe one with a different design too.  My hubby prints and embroiders shirts, etc., for Charleston area merchants and restaurants.


----------



## DrQ (Sep 29, 2018)

I just say: "My wife forgot her license" or "Uhh.. she's not my wife ..." (My wife and I do not wear rings)


----------

